# Java Anfänger Frage zu Tabzeichen



## sterndu1 (29. November 2007)

Hallo!
Bin grade erst am Anfang meiner Java-Karierre.
Habe aber grade ein Problem,bei dem ich nicht weiterkomme.
Ich möchte folgendes machen:

Programm, das die durchschnittliche Niederschlagsmenge für die drei Monate April, Mai und Juni berechnet. Ich möchte es so ausgegeben haben:
Niederschlag im April:    12
Niederschlag im Mai  :    14
Niederschlag im Juni :    8
Durchschnitt:             11.333333333333334

Um die Zahlen auszurichten möchte ich das Tabulatorzeichen verwenden.

Soweit gut , hier nun mein Programm:

class Niederschlagsmenge
{
  public static void main ( String[] args )
  {
    double x;
    double y;
    double z;
    double q;

    x = 12;
    y=  14;
    z=  8;
    q=  (x+y+z)/3;





    System.out.println("Niederschlag im April:"+x  );
    System.out.println("Niederschlag im Mai:"+y );
    System.out.println("Niederschlag im Juni:"+z );
    System.out.println("Durchschnitt:"+ q );

  }
}

Ich bekomme aber das Tabulatorzeichen nicht rein,ohne dass mir Fehler angezeigt werden. Um den String auszurichten-kann man ja es ja einfach so"  \tNiederschlag " setzen-das funktioniert auch ,aber eben nicht vor den Variablen. 

Was mache ich falsch?
Könnt ihr mir helfen?(Auch wenn ihr bestimmt über meine vieleicht total simple Frage lächelt?


sterndu1


----------



## MiMi (29. November 2007)

Benutz bitte Code Tags
Du kannst doch schreiben

```
System.out.println("Niederschlag im April: \t"+x );
System.out.println("Niederschlag im Mai: \t"+y );
```
Es mus sich nur innerhalb der *" " *befinden


----------



## Bad_Law (29. November 2007)

alternativ dazu kannst du auch die formatierte Ausgabe mit printf benutzen.


```
System.out.printf("Niederschlag im April: \t %f",x );
System.out.printf("Niederschlag im Mai: \t %f",y );
```


----------

